# Connect my laptop to DVR and burn DVDs



## jasmine (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like to connect DVR 625 to my laptop and burn DVDs off my laptop. How can this be done?

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

jasmine said:


> I would like to connect DVR 625 to my laptop and burn DVDs off my laptop. How can this be done?
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


Only if your laptop has some kind of Video Capture!!!
I dont know if there is a PCMCIA card to do video Capture.


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

jasmine said:


> I would like to connect DVR 625 to my laptop and burn DVDs off my laptop. How can this be done?
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


http://www.buy.com/prod/pinnacle-da...e-device/q/loc/101/202517260.html?dcaid=17379


----------

